# The Pennine Bridleway



## RedBike (29 Mar 2010)

I'm after this map
http://www.ldwa.org.uk/ldp/members/show_path.php?path_name=Pennine+Bridleway+National+Trail

In GPX format. Can anybody help?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

I couldn't find the GPX file (other than through the link you provided and you have to become a paid-up member of that organisation to get that one) but I did find a couple of interesting reports about people riding the PBW.

This one about Nick Craig's ride and this one about Rob Lee's nightmarish out-and-back ride. I'm sure that Rob would send you a GPX file of the route if you contacted him.


----------



## RedBike (29 Mar 2010)

No I can't find any files either. 
I have emailed Rob to cheakily ask for the files. Someone must have them!


----------



## Globalti (29 Mar 2010)

Try contacting:

http://www.industrialfellbiking.co.uk/

or

http://www.idonohoe.com/home.asp

both are experts on the PBW. Tell Ian Ben sent you.


----------



## Zoof (30 Mar 2010)

*Pennine Bridleway*

If you cant get the GPS
I may be persuaded to post the route on bikemap
although I have not done all of the trip 

for MTB


----------



## RedBike (30 Mar 2010)

Zoof, Yes Please! 

In the early hours of the morning when i've been riding for 12+ hours I dont want to have to try and spot those hidden little signs or follow a map. I just want to blindy follow the GPS.


----------



## RedBike (1 Apr 2010)

A big thankyou to Zoof and Pubrunner. 
It looks like I might just have the maps I need. Now all I need are the legs!


----------



## RedBike (26 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the maps guys. 
All done (well kind off). 

Link to my write up here. 
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2010/04/pennine-bridleway-mary-townley-loop.html


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2010)

A fantastic effort, way beyond anything I'd ever contemplate. That's towards my distance limit on the road. Even 50 miles off road knackers me. The MTL by itself would take me 9 hours plus and I wouldn't be capable of doing much else afterwards!

Your detour to Hebden Bridge wasn't necessary. As you ride along Edge Lane after Lower Gorple reservoir, the MTL drops down to the right. Instead of doing that you can continue a couple of hundred yards and you'd come to May's Farm Shop (you'd have been riding down from the top right of that picture). You could get anything you needed there. Alternatively, if you'd followed the MTL another couple of miles you'd have dropped down a short stretch of road to the New Delight pub at Jack Bridge and that's another good watering hole.

So did you ride down The Buttress into Hebden Bridge? I only tried it once and decided not to do it again. It's probably the best time of year to do it because the cobbles are relatively clean and dry. They are lethal when covered in moss and wet leaves...


----------



## RedBike (26 Apr 2010)

> Your detour to Hebden Bridge wasn't necessary. As you ride along Edge Lane after Lower Gorple reservoir, the MTL drops down to the right. Instead of doing that you can continue a couple of hundred yards and you'd come to May's Farm Shop (you'd have been riding down from the top right of that picture). You could get anything you needed there. Alternatively, if you'd followed the MTL another couple of miles you'd have dropped down a short stretch of road to the New Delight pub at Jack Bridge and that's another good watering hole.


Thats the problem with not being local. I had no idea where there were any shops/pubs. The Bridleway by Widdop was also closed while the firebrigade put out a fire. I could have got passed but decided not to bother. As it was already getting late (for the weekend) I was slightly worried there wouldn't be anywhere open. 



> So did you ride down The Buttress into Hebden Bridge? I only tried it once and decided not to do it again. It's probably the best time of year to do it because the cobbles are relatively clean and dry. They are lethal when covered in moss and wet leaves...



Yes. 
My hands were really hurting so after passing the walkers in the picture I let the brakes off for a moment or two. The bike picked up speed far quicker than expected. 
At this point the path swung to the left and the gradient increased. I was now carrying far too much speed to stop in a hurry. I looked up and saw the path inhead was full of people just standing around drinking. I only just stopped in time. If the cobbles had been slippery this would have been rather intresting.


----------

